#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Совместные практики в центре Цечен Намгьял Линг

## Pavel Romanov

Дорогие друзья!
Московский буддийский центр линии Сакья Цечен Намгьял Линг объявляет о возобновление совместных практик. Практики проходят в буддийском зале центра Открытый Мир по воскресеньям с 15:00 до 17:00. Цент объеденяет учеников Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина Ринпоче, Драгоценного Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче, Драгоценной Джецун Кушок Чиме Людинг Ринпоче и всех прочих святых учителей линии Сакья. Ближайшие совместные практики:

*16 марта* - День Чудес Будды Шакьямуни. В этот знаменательный день эффект от всех благих и неблагих действий умножается в 10 000 000 раз. Мы выполним практику Манджушри Арапацана, практику Авалокитешвары, выполним начитывание мантры взаимозависимого происхождения в соответствие с наставлениями Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче, а так же обширно посвятим заслуги. Приглашаются все желающие, для участие необязательно иметь соответствующие посвящения. После практики мы поедем в музей Рериха где присоеденимся к нашим друзьям из центра Рангджунг Еше где выполним подношение санга и другие практики. 

*23 марта* - Совместная практика садханы Хеваджры по тексту "Ясная суть прочтения садханы одиночного Хеваджры" Чатал Манджугоши. 

Участие во всех практиках бесплатное. 
Так же вступайте в группу центра в Facebook, ВКонтакте, а так же подписывайтесь в Twitter.

----------

Kit (13.03.2014), Маша_ла (18.03.2014)

----------


## Pavel Romanov

Дорогие друзья!

В рамках подготовки к визиту Драгоценного Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче мы проведем ряд подготовительных встреч, первая из которых состоится в это воскресенье (6 апреля) и будет посвещана истории школы Сакья. Мы будем смотреть, слушать и обсуждать учения, пить вкусный чай, а также сможем познакомиться. 

Программа встречи:
- История школы Сакья - Махасиддха Вирупа, пять основателей
- Линия передачи учений
- Подшколы Цар, Нгор, Сакья
- Современные учителя
- Подход и особенности практики
- История цикла Ваджрамалы 
- История цикла 13 Золотых Дхарм 

В завершение мы проведем сессию вопросов и ответов. Вопросы на которые у нас не найдется ответов мы передадим Досточтимому Кхенпо Лекше - директору Сакья Тхубтен Намгьял Линг, Сакья Наннери, учителю Сакья Центра, который любезно согласился быть консультантом для этого цикла встреч. В конце мы выполним практику Манджушри Арапацана и посвятим заслуги.

Также во время этой встречи будет возможность передать подношение для Ее Преосвященства Джецун Кушок Ринпоче, которые будут переданы в рамках аудиенции во время ее учений во Франкфурте 21 апреля. 

Для участия приглашаются все желающие. Участие бесплатное. 

Место проведения:
Буддийский зал центра "Открытый Мир"
ул. Павловская, д.18

Начало в 15:00

----------


## Pavel Romanov

Дорогие друзья!
В рамках подготовки к визиту Драгоценного Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче в это воскресенье (13 апреля) мы проведем вторую подготовительную встречу, которая будет посвещана Махаяне и Ваджраяне. Мы будем смотреть, слушать и обсуждать учения, пить вкусный чай и общаться.

Программа встречи:
- Махаяна - определение, этапы и структура практики
- Ваджраяна - определение, этапы и структура практики
- Место учений Ваджраяны в Буддизме
- Качества духовного учителя
- Этапы продвижения по духовному пути в соответствие с традицией
- Роль подготовительных практик
- Четыре класса тантр и их методы

В завершение мы проведем сессию вопросов и ответов. Вопросы на которые у нас не найдется ответов мы передадим Досточтимому Кхенпо Лекше - директору Сакья Тхубтен Намгьял Линг, Сакья Наннери, учителю Сакья Центра, который любезно согласился быть консультантом для этого цикла встреч. В конце мы выполним практику Манджушри Арапацана и посвятим заслуги.

Также во время этой встречи будет возможность передать подношение для Ее Преосвященства Джецун Кушок Ринпоче, которые будут переданы в рамках аудиенции во время ее учений во Франкфурте 21 апреля.

Для участия приглашаются все желающие. Участие бесплатное.
Место проведения:
Буддийский зал центра "Открытый Мир"
ул. Павловская, д.18
Начало в 15:00

----------

